# gonal f early ovulation?



## Vanessac (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi please help

I have been stimming for 7 days day had a scan Mon and they said everything is fine 15 follies 5 at 14 10 at 10 or under so they upped my gonal f dose.

I had some ovarian pains etc and went for my acunpunture and all the pains have now gone, i My scan showed 15 follies and a really good lining

I have been getting quite heavy cervical mucus too ober the past 3/4 days,i am really worried I may have ovulated, can this happen? I have been on buserelin too at 2.5  a day?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi vanessa, I'm going to move your post to peer support where you should get more replies but wanted to say that I had loads of cervical mucus on some cycles and was just told that it was the higher hormone levels that caused it. If you're worried, talk to your clinic as they'll know best where you should be at. 


Good luck for this cycle. Sounds like it's all going well so far. 


Cath x


----------



## lindylou1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Vanessa,

I was stimming on Gonal F too and had my dose increased after the first few days. I had quite a bit of cervical secretions which varied in colour and consistency throughout, (soz, tmi coming), sometimes clear and sticky and sometimes thick and white.

I have read some other posts which suggest this is all normal and down to the hormones. I had my ec today and they were all there to be collected so try not to worry, easier said than done I know.

Best ok luck,

Lynn


----------

